

 The 2011 TechCrunch Disrupt SF Hackathon Winners Are  - sethidiksha
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/11/and-the-2011-techcrunch-disrupt-sf-hackathon-winners-are/

======
Timothee
I built FlickMunk. The TechCrunch description is pretty off: the goal is to
show a different visualization of movie theater schedules using your current
location.

To be honest, I am very surprised (and glad) of that result. In fact when it
was my turn they couldn't project my laptop so they skipped me. I was pissed
but they ended up giving me and a couple of others a chance at the end. I was
very very close to give up and go home… and was just happy to have been able
to present and left before the awards :)

Anyway, cool surprise! Now if people knew how much of a kludge it is code-
wise…

Edit: and hat tip to Hipmunk for the inspiration!

~~~
swanson
Is it currently down or not working? When I go to
<http://disrupt.flickmunk.com/> all I see is a white screen with some times
listed across the screen.

<http://i.imgur.com/hqWmq.png> \- Using chrome13

Edit: maybe I need to be in SF for any theatres to show up?

~~~
Timothee
I'm not surprised at all. It's (or was) running on a small VPS with prgmr.com
and was supposed to work for the demo and that's it. And it was pretty slow
for just me already.

As I said, the code is very inefficient, so small server+code slapped
together+TechCrunch is not good.

And you wouldn't need to be in SF to see something. It's supposed to work
anywhere.

~~~
sumukh1
Yeah. It seems to give me a white screen too. Could this have anything to do
with it? var serverRoot = "<http://localhost/~Tim/disrupt11/>;

~~~
Timothee
:) No, because it's followed by 'var serverRoot =
"<http://disrupt.flickmunk.com;>.

It's nothing personal though because it's giving me a blank screen as well.
For some reasons the movie list returns empty. Anyway, it wasn't meant for
public use at this point…

